# The Show  by Karl (BBW (multiple), Eating, ~SWG)



## karl (Oct 7, 2010)

_BBW(multiple), Eating, ~SWG_ - a food company's PR manager has some innovative ideas how to promote the company's products.

*The Show 
by Karl​* 
Blextor Corp is an old and well-known food producer but not using new forms of advertising and marketing. The owner Mr. Blextor was in his 60s and a self made millionaire with high social engagement. He contributed to lots of donations of social institutions. One of his principles was: food should not go waste if possible. The company made high effort in production not to waste any food. Faulty products were not thrown away but given to social institutions or used internally. Which means given to employees. 

Sara a 25 years old marketing expert was responsible for website, marketing and PR at Blextor Corp. She was 5.4ft and about 115 lbs. She had a body to die for body. Her C-cup breasts and her very nice butt were known in the whole company. To maintain her figure she did lots of sports and had healthy eating habits. 

One of her key targets for this year was the modernization of the successful food producer including promotion of products, internet solutions, peoples perception, marketing and PR. 

Besides an update of the webpage and a weekly newsletter Sara started with a morning show online with smaller product placements and updates of new products, corporate news etc. She was very proud to win a famous TV Moderator for this job: Claire Smith  a woman in her 50s, well rounded if not quite plump form over 25 years of cooking shows on TV. 

During the show Claire had discussions with other persons of the company and several products were always within reach and within the camera angle. Sara, the co-moderator focused on orange juice and fresh fruits only. Even though milkshakes, coffee variations, donuts and several different pastries are also available. But of course this did not fit into her healthy eating philosophy. Nevertheless all the nice food was eaten either by Claire, by the invited staff or by the production team who took care of the camera, microphones, lights, etc. So nothing was wasted and was in full compliance with Blextor Corps. corporate rules. Very important was that the audience should see that all the food was eaten in any case. 

After one month it was crystal clear: the show was a complete success. Therefore the management of Blextor Corp., which was heavily influenced by Mr. Blextor himself, decided to have another show around lunch-time. This show should be more a cooking show where a cook prepares a 3 course lunch for two persons. Again as many as possible new and old products of Blextor will be used for it. After the cooking finished the lunch should be eaten by two persons. The show should be online for a minimum of six months and then the success would have to be analyzed before moving on. Claire was set from the beginning but a second person was missing. Because of the great success of the morning show the management proposed Sara as the second person. Sara was in principle interested but wanted a little reward for it as this meant additional work. In a meeting Sara and Mr. Blextor himself agreed upon a new contract for Sara. This contract included a monetary reward and allowed her to search for an assistant. Sara was also a little afraid of the added calories; even more as she was not in charge for selecting the menus. Mr. Blextor understood and allowed her a very generous paragraph in her new contract: If the employee gains any weight this additional weight should be paid as a premium following the formula: Current Weight minus starting weight multiplied with 1.000, monthly comparison and payment. In order to be able to calculate this bonus Sara was weighed right now (115 lbs) and a regular monthly weigh-in was agreed. Neither Sara nor Mr. Blextor could imagine Sara putting on a lot of weight and therefore did not want to make it too complicated. Sara was very sporty and active and even though there was more food coming in the future everybody including Sara believed that she will simply eat less all day or do more sports. 

Saras new day consisted of 2 hours morning show from 8.00 to 10.00 and 2 hours lunch show from 12.00 to 2.00 next to her normal duties as PR manager. She was very strict and was only eating fruits during the morning show. So this was nothing new for her. On the first day of the lunch show she was a little nervous but it was a great success too and lots of people watched it. The lunch itself consisted of tomato cream soup, lasagna and one banana split. Italian day. She made it without any troubles. Actually she really enjoyed it. Not watching what you eat was real fun. She also liked chatting with the cook, helping him and learn some new things. To be on the safe side she spent one additional hour in gym from that day on. 

In the meantime she recruited Susi Webber as her personal assistant. She should simply help Sara with everything and do some organization and administrational stuff. Susi was a normal build 22 year old blond. She had nice curves on the one hand but had to watch what she was eating because she puts on weight easily. She was about the same height as Sara and weighted around 135 pounds. She had very large boobs and liked to show them. She was a nice and clever young girl and Sara was sure she was a good choice. 

The routine went well until after one week Claire did not come for the morning show. The day started confused because nobody knew what had happened and why she did not come. The management decided to go on without her and so Sara was on her own. The moderation of the show was no big deal but she had to eat Claires share in the morning show. This consisted of 2 cappuccinos, 2 croissants and 2 éclairs. After the morning show she felt tired but had no time to relax because she had to prepare for the lunch show. Today was Mexican day. This means a small chili con carne as a starter, followed by 2 burritos and flan for desert. As Claire was not there she was requested to eat for two. She started with the two portions of chili con carne  which was in total about the amount she had eaten during the lunch shows the week before. Therefore she was rather stuffed afterwards. But she still had a lot of food in front of her. She started with the first of her four burritos. The first one was rather easy and she started right with the second one. After this one she needed a break. She asked for a drink and Susi, her assistant brought a two liter bottle of Xoke (which is rather similar to the famous Coke). She downed two glasses immediately and poured herself a third glass. Then she started with the burrito. While Sara was eating as fast as she could (she had to finish within one hour as she is just online for 2 hours with this show and cooking took one hour) the cook explained a lot about todays menu. Neither he nor Susi could help Sara because it was clearly mentioned in Saras contract that she or Claire would have to eat the food during the lunch-show. This was also the reason for the rather high premium in case of a weight gain. Exactly this bonus came into Saras mind during her 4th burrito. 

If I gain I get money. At least something. I am sure Claire will be back soon she thought. 

She emptied another glass of Xoke and finished the last burrito. After that she felt like exploding. Her assistant brought her the two flans and poured her another glass of Xoke. Her stomach was not used to such huge amounts of food and the bubbles of Xoke made it even worse. However she had to drink something and this was Blextors newest drink. She had only 10 minutes left to finish all the food to comply with the company rules for this show and the finish of her moderation took 3-5 minutes alone. She started quickly and within 1 minute the first flan was gone. A glass of Xoke helped before she started with the last part of her menu. She made short process of flan number two and wanted to say her final words. But she couldnt. She was simply too full. Susi poured her the last glass of Xoke and she drank it. After half of it was gone she was able to say: Thank you for watching Blextors famous lunch show. Sorry that I was alone today. I dont know where Claire is but I am sure she will be back soon. See you tomorrow and take care. The camera was switched off and Sara collapsed on her chair. She had never been this stuffed before. She had never eaten that much food at once in her whole life before. She looked down and rubbed her stuffed belly which was bloated from the food and even more from the Xoke. Susi brought her to her office and she asked for something to digest. Susi had an idea and brought her a glass of German Bitterschnaps (a herbal liquor with a bitter taste but very good for digestion). She downed it and wanted another one. Susi brought her the bottle and she had 2 more small glasses. It really helped and finally she asked Susi: 

Where the hell is Claire?

I dont know. Nobody knows, Susi answered.

I hope she will be back tomorrow. I dont know if I can do that again tomorrow. 

Sara was a little worried. In that moment Mr. Blextors assistant Jake came in and informed the two girls that Claire collapsed at home and is at hospital at the moment. She is fine again but the doctors dont know whats wrong and she has to stay a few more days in hospital for some medical checks. 

Sara was shocked. That means she would have to eat like that for the next days. I need to go to the gym today for 3 hours to burn everything I have eaten today she thought. However the 3 glasses of Schnapps had a very relaxing effect and she was not very motivated to go to gym today. At 6.00 after work she felt much better and Susi drove her home as every day. 

She was supposed to have gym at 7.00 but thought about the coming torture of 3 hours of gym and she was feeling rather tired. She decided to skip gym today and relax a bit. She was sitting in front of the TV and suddenly felt a little hungry. After all the food she had consumed today she just wanted something quick and small. She opened the fridge and saw a half finished box of vanilla ice cream. Something cool would be nice she thought and took the box out. As she was watching Greys Anatomy she did not notice how much ice cream she was eating but finished everything. She should be shocked but for some reason she did not care at the moment. She went to bed later and fell to sleep immediately. 

As Claire was not coming she kept the routine for the next three days and consumed approximately 5.000 calories a day. Her sports-routine on the other hand was neglected more and more and she preferred to relax at home. The second and third days were hard too but after that all the big portions were no problem anymore. 

The week was over and she had a meeting with Mr. Blextor. He told her that she was doing great and congratulated her for her success. He said that every day more and more people were watching the shows and more and more people subscribed the newsletter. This was what she wanted to achieve. She was proud. But then he told her that she had to continue without Claire for the next week too. First she was a little shocked but then she agreed. She had no choice anyway. 

After the second week Claire came back to work and took her share of the food again. She looked a little surprised as she saw Sara again in the morning show. Sara was eating a donut and ordered a chocolate milkshake. This is quite unusual for Sara. She thought. She also noticed that Sara must have gained a little weight. Not a lot but definitely about 10 pounds or so. It was visible as she was always wearing tight shirts and skirts. A little belly roll was forming when she was sitting and her butt and boobs did look a little bigger too. The weight suited her, no doubt. With 125 pounds she was sexier then ever and Claire decided not to say anything. During the lunch show she noticed how quick Sara was eating and Sara was complaining that it was a rather small portion today. She did not think of the fact that it was half of what she was eating the last two weeks alone. 

In the afternoon she was very hungry and had a little snack from the very good cafeteria. During her spaghetti Bolognese (which would have not been considered a little snack for her 4 weeks ago - more a full menu for the whole day.) She had an idea. Why not have an evening show too. A dinner show with two cooks (one an expert for food and one for drinks and sweets) and a candle light dinner atmosphere with a man and a woman. 5 course menu. Certainly with Sara in the role of the dated woman. She decided to tell Mr. Blextor immediately. 

He was surprised as this meant more work and more food for her but loved the idea. To compensate her for the additional working hours Mr. Blextor decided to give her a break of 3 hours after the lunch show where she was free to do what she wants and a bonus of 50 EUR per dinner show. He expected she would use the time for sports and he wanted to pay the gym for her. But as he took a closer look he noticed slightly bigger boobs and a small belly roll forming over her skirt. He decided to give Jake, his personal assistant, the role of the man in the dinner show. 

Jake was single. Had a lot of time (in Mr. Blextors point of view at least) and he liked Sara. Jake was pleased to work closer with Sara. He found her extremely sexy  as most man did. But he would love to see a little more meet on her. He preferred bigger girls and liked watching them eat and gain. Therefore it did not took lots of convincement to get him for the show. 

So it was set. Sara had 3 shows daily now. In total 15 shows a week. The evening show would start Monday next week. So she had 4 days of only two shows this week together with Claire. She wanted to celebrate and asked her assistant if she wants to go out today and have dinner with her tomorrow. Susi agreed and was happy that she had the opportunity to discuss her ideas for Blextor Corp. with Sara.


_to be continued!!!_


----------



## FAelitist (Oct 7, 2010)

Great start! I'd love to see where this goes


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 9, 2010)

Hope she gets a bumper bonus.

Really enjoyed this so far.


----------



## zachi (Oct 9, 2010)

nice work !


----------



## karl (Oct 11, 2010)

The next day was an easy business day with Claire and Sara was looking forward to the evening with Susi. She had not been out for quite some time and was happy to do so today. She shared the food with Claire during the morning show and did not leave anything for the camera team. Sara had 2 glazed donuts and one apple pie after she had 2 ham & eggs. This was no problem at all and she enjoyed the good food. 

During the lunch show the cook suggested to open a bottle of wine for the two ladies. Both agreed as it fit perfectly to the steak. Within the lunch show the bottle of red wine disappeared with Sara having about 2/3 of it. She was not used to alcohol but did not feel the effect because of the huge amounts of food she was eating. 

After the show she did some paper work and administrations together with Susi. Although she did not have any belly ache today Susi created the idea of having a little of the German Schnapps. She knew she could always use the food for excuse for drinking during work and they started with two small glasses.

Cheers, Susi said.

Prost, Sara answered. 

They downed the first and Susi immediately poured another shot for them. 

Cheers No. 2, Susi said. 

Cheers Cheers, Sara said. And gone was the second glass. Over a period of one hour they shared 5 more glasses and both were feeling the effects of the Schnapps now. 

This is going to be a funny evening, Sara said and Susi laughed. 

It was 6.00 pm as the girls decided to leave. Susi noted: There are max. 4 glasses left in the bottle, I think we should kill it, and threw a challenging look to Sara who immediately agreed. They wanted to go out anyhow. The more they drink before the more money they save. Susi filled the glasses.

1,2 and go, she said and downed it.

Go, was the only thing Sara said, drank it down and asked for the next shot. Susi filled their glasses again and both emptied it. 

Hmm seems like there is some more in the bottle, Susi said and filled the glasses again.

Doesnt matter, Sara said and they drank 2 more glasses each.

Both girls were visibly feeling the alcohol now. They had glassy eyes, slurred speech and red faces. But both were feeling great and enjoyed themselves. They had consumed about 2/3 of the whole bottle. 

Wow I cannot remember when I had drunk that much, Sara said a little unsteady.

Susi just nodded and said: Me neither. But its fun. I am starting to get hungry by the way.

Susi just had a salad for lunch and this was before the show. No wonder she was hungry. Sara nodded as she was hungry too. The alcohol was having its effect on the girls appetite too and they decided to go the Italian restaurant called Chinos around the corner. 

They were seated next to the pizza oven and started to study the menu. Susi decided for pizza and Sara did the same. 

Salami pizza please. And a large coke please, Susi ordered.

I go for the cheese pizza and also a large coke. And we both share a bottle of Brunello, Sara said. She wanted to impress her younger assistant a little bit and wanted to test her limits. 

Wow more alcohol. I dont mind, Susi smiled.

Thought so. Its girls evening after all, Sara said not thinking that she had to work tomorrow. 

The wine came and both toasted and downed the glasses in one go. This was not very lady like but after so much Schnapps they did not care anymore. The waiter came and refilled the glasses. The second glass disappeared slower but right before the pizzas arrived. The waiter put the pizzas in front of the girls and refilled the glasses once again. As usual in restaurants of this kind the waiter opened a new bottle of wine for the girls which they did not notice as they started with their pizzas immediately. There was no talk. Both girls concentrated on their pizzas. The waiter refilled both glasses twice until the pizzas were gone. The girls were now clearly drunk. Both slurring and feeling dizzy. Susi could see that Sara was very drunk already and decided to test her:

Tse pissa was rather small today. I sink I could easiy eat anser one.

Sas a great idea. I feels liks I had nosing atall sho far, Sara slurred.

Susi did not wait for anything else and ordered the same again. With extra cheese for Sara. They were talking about something as Susi said: 

I am srunk. I dont undershtan. We shush had 1 bostle of wine. 

Susi just shook her head and said: Nosh sas wron. Sis is she shecond one.

sas funny, Susi said and downed the glass. Sara did the same and the pizza arrived. The girls started as quickly as with the first one. What they did not see is that the waiter opened a third bottle and refilled their glasses again.

After five glasses of wine and all the Schnapps before the girls were completely drunk and this third bottle was going to give them the rest. The second half of their second pizzas was harder. Half through her pizza and 2 glasses of wine later Susi had to stop. She pushed the plate in Sara direction and let her head sink into her arms. Sara had in the meantime finished her second pizza and had 3 glasses of wine. She was stuffed to the brim and very drunk. Susi said more to herself then to Sara:

If I were you Ish woul eash she pissa, She thought that Sara is at least rewarded with a bonus if she gains weight. Sara misinterpreted this statement and started with the rest of Susis pizza. It was already fixed in Saras head: dont waste food. As drunk as she was she thought she had to eat everything. Susi could not believe her eyes. This girl was really eating two and a half pizzas. Both girls slowed down with their wines as they had enough anyway and Susi watched with amazement. Sara slowed down at the last piece of pizza and was close to stop. Susi started to motivate her. After all she was her assistant: 

Come on Shara. yoush can do ish. 

Sara shook her head and said I neesh drinksh. 

Susi poured her wine into Saras empty glass. Sara made short process with her now full glass. The waiter has just arrived after she put the empty glass down, refilled it and wanted to take the pizza away. Suddenly Sara grabbed his arm and said: shcush me shir. Ish not finsh ye. 

Susi wanted to laugh out loud but decided not to do so as she wanted to see her finish this pizza. Sara grabbed the last piece folded it and stuffed it into her mouth. After five minutes she really made it. 

you ar amashin, Susi said. Sara was not able to say anything. She was full and drunk and happy. Their glasses were refilled once again and the waiter decided not to open another bottle of wine as the girls had enough already.

Sara looked like 7 months pregnant. Her belly stuck out in front of her and the tight skirt cut into it. 5 minutes later the waiter appeared with a tiramisu for both. It was a generous piece and it had a look that even the waiter was impressed by the girls and wanted to test both of them. He said: Can I bring you anything more to drink  a coffee maybe?

Schnapsch, Sara slurred. 

Schnappsch she meansh, Susi said. 

We have grappa if you really want, he could not believe his ears, they still wanted more.

Yesh grapsha, was the only thing Sara was able to produce already half through her tiramisu. Susi did not touch hers as she planned the next test for Sara. Sara ate hers and said: I neesh sho go su se toilesh. She stood up. Plopped to her seat again and said Oooosh. Tried again and slowly staggered to the toilet. As she was away Susi changed the plates and put her big tiramisu in front of Saras place. After a few minutes the girl came back from the toilet, sat down and started with the tiramisu as nothing had happened. Susi was impressed and could not believe how much Sara could eat. She was not sure if she could finish it. And more important she was not sure if she could finish it, could she handle even more? The waiter brought the grappa. Both girls took the glasses and drank them straight down.

onsh moar, Sara said

Yesh a lash on, Susi replied.

As the waiter came with the second round of grappa Sara had finished her second tiramisu and need the grappa badly for digestion. Without a word both made short process of the grappa and Sara said: Enoush. Schesh pleash, and managed to give the waiter her credit card. 

That evening Sara had consumed about 5.000 calories. 

In the morning Sara woke up as her alarm rang. It took some time until she realized where she was. She had a terrible hangover and headache. She did not know how she made it home yesterday. She went into her living room and found Susi on the couch  still in her dress from the evening before. She woke her up and Susi had the same bad hangover as Sara. 

How did we come home yesterday? Sara asked.

A taxi driver helped us upstairs. This is all I remember, Susi replied.

Wow heavy night, Sara said. You will get heavy if you will continue with this kind of eating habits, Sara thought.

Yep. We have 30 minutes till the morning show starts. We have to hurry, Susi said.

Yes you are right. Better hurry up, Sara said on the way to her bedroom again. She did not close the door and Susi could see her changing clothes. Was this a little belly on sexy Sara? Her butt also looked a little fuller. Interesting Susi thought. She did not want to tell Sara what she had consumed yesterday but she wanted to do it again soon and see if Sara could eat that much again.

The morning show started horrible and Sara felt very bad. Furthermore Claire was not here again. In her half drunken and half sleepy condition Sara asked Susi to co-moderate with her. Sara did not feel better until Susi brought her and herself a Bloody Mary. Nobody noticed and everybody thought it is just tomato juice. After Sara finished the drink the shows was easy as always. During the show Susi pushed éclairs, donuts, pies and everything within easy reach for Sara. But Sara was still full from the dinner the day before and Susi got a big share to eat for herself. Sara finished the show after consuming two donuts only. Unthinkable a few weeks before but now only about half what she was eating normally. Susi had two éclairs, two donuts and one piece of apple pie and felt pretty full. 

Until lunch show both girls were doing some paper works and planning for the show. Jake visited them and told them that Mr. Blextor was pleased about Saras decision to bring Susi into the show instead of Claire. He wanted them to keep that until Claire returns. Susi had no problem with the idea as she saw her star rising already. Lunch show was no big deal and both girls finished their food easily. After the show Susi asked Sara:

Do we still go out tonight? You wanted dinner if I remember correctly.

Well we can have dinner if you want but only a little. I am still not feeling well, Sara replied.

Around 6.00pm Susi and Sara finished their work and Sara was feeling pretty hungry again. She was simply getting more and more used to bigger portions and her body needed it somehow. She came up with the idea to go to an all-you-can-eat buffet.

Sounds great, Susi said and thought about how much food Sara would consume this evening. 

At the buffet Sara and Susi both decided to drink only non-alcoholic drinks. This should prevent them from similar experiences as the day before. The girls went to the buffet and returned with a plate full of various things. Sara was hungrier than she imagined and started with vigor. Soon the first plate was gone and she went to the buffet again, returned and started eating again. Susi had also finished her first plate and returned with two plates. One was loaded with all kind of fried stuff. She placed it in the middle of the table and said: So that we neednt go to the buffet so often.

Sara just nodded nearly finished with her second plate. She ordered two more cokes and started to load things from the plate in the middle of the table. Susi slowed down and finished her second plate at the same time as Sara completed with all of the fried food. Both girls were pretty full and Susi was thinking: 

_Wow she did it again. Eating more than me and not worrying about it or even noticing it. Or doesnt she care?_

Lets go get some desert, Sara said and went off to the buffet. 

Susi watched her butt as she was going behind her and noticed her much too tight clothes. She will need new ones soon. No wonder considering how much she is eating. Susi thought. Both girls returned from the buffet with a big plate of various kinds of desert. Susi brought two plates again. However this time Sara only ate one brownie more than Susi. Both girls where stuffed but Susi wanted Sara to eat more even if that means she would have to eat more too.

Have you seen the ice-cream buffet? I was told they have one of the best ice-creams in town, she said.

Puh I am pretty full but I think something cool cannot hurt, Sara replied.

Susi was happy to add more calories to Susis expanding figure and both girls went to the ice-cream buffet. Susi took the lead and said to Sara: Let me help you and put a few things together. You will be surprised.

Ok if it pleases you, Sara said and looked what Susi was doing.

Susi took the largest glass and started: You have to try this one, and this one, and this. Vanilla of course. Chocolate is the best. Goes best with strawberry. And last but not least caramel. You need cream on top and chocolate syrup. She topped the big glass with cream and generously poured chocolate syrup over it. She handed it to Sara and said, Done! Enjoy! You can go back to the table before it melts. I will make one for me too and will be right back

Looks really great. Thank you Susi, Sara said and took the largest ice-cream she ever had. 

Preparing Saras portion raised Susis interest in having a similar big portion and so she made exactly the same for herself.

Until Susi returned Sara had eaten half of hers already. It really was delicious. The time Susi had finished half of hers Sara was completing hers and said: Wow. Very good. I could eat even more.

I cannot eat anything more. You could have mine if you want, Susi said. It was true she was not used to so much food and was completely stuffed. She pushed her half finished ice-cream to Sara who started to eat immediately. Susi watched Sara eating and tried to calculate how much ice-cream she had: seven scoops plus cream and syrup for her portion alone plus again half of that. This means more than 10 scoops of ice-cream. In total about 1200 calories for the ice-cream alone. Incredible Susi thought. In the meantime Sara finished her calorie bomb and really looked stuffed. Susi could see how big her belly was looking. Sara was stuffed again and Susi was sure that this was the last day Sara was wearing this skirt. 

The last of the days of this week were very similar. Susi and Sara shared breakfast during morning show, lunch during lunch show and in the evening had a big dinner together. Susi always ate way more than she was used to but always made sure that Sara was even eating more. 

On Friday evening one month was over and Saras monthly meeting with Jake and Mr. Blextor was scheduled for Saturday morning. Sara knew she had gained weight and needed her biggest clothes to have something for the meeting. She still looked super sexy and did not care much. When she entered the meeting room together with Susi Saras weight gain became obvious for Jake and Mr. Blextor. The formerly slim Sara was now about the same size as Susi. This was considered normal weight  maybe a bit on the chubby side for 5.4ft. Jake couldnt believe his eyes. Sara looked like she would pop out of her skirt and top every minute. Her stomach was visible through her clothes. Her boobs and hips where definitely wider. Mr. Blextor noticed too but did not care much. He simply was proud of her and her achievements. Therefore he said: Sara I want to congratulate you for what you did. This is what I wanted to see. We finally are using new technologies to promote our products. I appreciate that and look forward to ongoing success.

Thank you very much Mr. Blextor. I am happy that I added value to the company. I will do my best to keep on going with what I did in the last four weeks, Sara answered.

Her last sentence made Susi and Jake think of her in one month with more added weight to her body. Both were committed to help Sara gain even more. 

As I am a gentleman and like to stick to my words I assume you would like your premium for the last month, Mr. Blextor announced.

Yes I believe I have gained a little. Nothing fits anymore. I have to buy new clothes, Sara replied and went to the scale in the other room. Susi followed as someone had to confirm her gain. She undressed and stepped onto it. 

Susi was speechless. Sara had a thin layer of fat all over her body. The sporty figure was gone. Her boobs nearly overflowed her bra and her panties cut into her flesh. She still looked impressively sexy and her rounded body gave her the look of a real bombshell.

140  a gain of 25 pounds, Susi said. This means 25.000 EUR premium for you, she added.

_140lbs wow. I did not think it would be that much. Am I getting fat?_ she thought. _What was the second sentence? 25.000 EUR?_ She thought and all the added weight was forgotten. This was a salary of nearly half a year for her.

25.000 EUR!!! Wow thats a lot! Sara said not making any comment on her weight. This was also noted by Susi who thought, _She is not even thinking of her weight. Thats interesting. _

As Sara dressed again Susi saw how much difficulties Sara had in putting on her tight clothes again. They went back to the meeting room.

140 pounds. A gain of 25 pounds since last weigh-in. According to her contract this means a premium of 25.000 Euros, Susi announced. Jake nearly chuckled and thought:

A gain of 25 pounds in one month and the shows go on for another 5 months minimum. Looks promising. 

Mr. Blextor signed a check immediately and handed it over to Sara. 

Thank you sir, she said.

You are welcome Sara. Keep up the good work, he replied.

I promise I will, Sara said and wanted to leave the office as Jake asked her if he could invite her for dinner today. As Sara had no appointments so far she agreed and they fixed that Jake would pick her up at 7.00pm. 

Sara and Susi left the meeting room and Susi said: I am hungry. I had nothing to eat today.

Sara: Me neither. But I need to got shopping. I need new clothes

Susi: No big deal. You are rich now. Lets get a burger somewhere quickly and then you can go shopping. Sara agreed and the drove to a nearby shopping mall with a McDonalds. 

I will have a Big Mac menu please. Super size with coke, Sara said.

Me too, Susi said.

Both girls got their food and finished the burgers with a few bites only. 

Those are rather small Big Macs. I am so hungry I could eat four more of them, Sara was joking.

I bet you cant  I could maximum eat two more, Susi challenged her. 

After a short break Sara replied: Ok deal. If I eat four more Big Macs you eat three 

Ok. Let me bring you your burgers, Susi said and went to the counter. She did not really believe that Sara could make it. And if she could she would eat her deal just for the fun of it. Sara for herself was only thinking of 25.000 EUR. A huge amount of money. 

Susi brought four more Big Macs, two large cokes and two large fries to Sara. Sara did not look surprised and was still thinking of the money as she started with the first of the four burgers. She finished it without problems, snacked a little of the French fries, took a big swallow of coke and started with the second one. This kept on until the last burger, half of the last fries and half a coke was there. Susi could see that Sara was having difficulties now. She slowed down and her blouse was near explosion. Susi tried to estimate how much calories that means and was surprised to come over 4.500 for this lunch for Sara. This was about the double of her daily calorie input a few weeks ago. A few minutes later Sara finished everything. With the mouth full she started laughing and said: I bfringf youf your burgerfs and went to the counter. 

She returned also with three Big Macs, two French fries and two cokes.

Susi still amazed about what Sara just ate started with her first burger. But she was not used to so much food and soon it was clear she couldnt make it all. Susi tried her best but finished after two burgers and one and a half fries only. 

Haha I win, Sara laughed.

I am too full. I cannot eat anymore. 

Oh come on. Try it. You can do it, Sara tried to persuade her. 

Uff, Susi said and kept on with her last Big Mac. In the meantime Sara started with the last French fry although she was completely stuffed. Somehow it seemed her belly always had a little more room even if she thought she couldnt eat anymore. Sara watched Susi and after half of the Big Mac she couldnt stand Susis suffering anymore and took the Big Mac out of her hand and ate it with three big bites. 

Thats how you do it, Sara said laughing and added. We need to train your capacity a little. 

I dont know where you put it. You seem to be able to eat non-stop, was Susis reply.

I dont know but maybe I will find out some day. But believe me I feel completely stuffed and bloated, Sara said. No need to say it. I was quite obvious. Her belly stretched her blouse to the limit and it was absolutely about time for her to get new clothes. 

Both girls left McDonalds totally stuffed and said good bye to each other outside. Susi went home and Sara went shopping. She thought, _Maybe its not such a good idea to go shopping after so much food. Anyway I need new clothes. And I want to look good tonight. _


----------



## softness (Oct 24, 2010)

Not a good ending currently.


----------



## karl (Nov 29, 2010)

Sara bought a whole new wardrobe 2 sizes bigger than before. She did not care about the bigger size or the prize. It was a good feeling not having to take care of the prize. Therefore she did not think about her weight gain too much. It was noticeable but she still turned heads. Linda the shop assistant was very nice and did her best to assist Sara. Luckily this shop had everything in all sizes and therefore Sara was very quick. 

Two hours later Sara returned home and noticed that she had 3 more hours until dinner with Jake. She decided to have a donut and a coffee. She took a donut which was not produced by Blextor Corp and prepared a Café Latte. She noticed that this donut did not taste as good as Blextors. She would have liked to compare the two details immediately but unfortunately had not Blextor donut at hand. She thought that it would be an ideal show to make a kind of blind test eating with various products of Blextor and compare them with other companys products. 

This could even be a new show. Sara thought. I will tell Jake today and see how he reacts.

At 7.00pm Jake knocked on her door and Sara opened. She was dressed in a new red dress which was showing her newly developed curves very well. She was by no means fat but a little chubby with curves in all the right places. She had big round boobs which filled a C-cup nicely and the dress put some emphasize on her rounded butt. She felt sexy and did somehow like her new figure. Jake gasped and said:
Hello Sara. You look absolutely stunning tonight. Can we go? 

Hi Jake. Thank you. Thats very nice. I am ready. Lets go! she replied. 

Where do we go by the way?

Jake: Its a surprise. I know a pretty good place with pretty good food I want to show you. It is just perfect for our show next week. You will see. I hope you are hungry?

Sara: Yes Im very hungry actually.

Did you have anything to eat today Jake wanted to know if she had had something already to calculate her total amount of food for that day.

Well I had lunch with Susi. We had a few Big Macs, Sara said.

A few  not bad. Those things keep getting smaller and smaller, right? He did not really think so but wanted to know exactly how many she had and his plan worked out as she said:

Yes I had five in total. And a few French fries and cokes. I was stuffed but it was not really a big difficulty. Susi had nearly 4 too. I finished her last one for her.

Jake thought: she had more than five Big Macs already. Wow. Incredible. I want to see how much she could handle today. And Susi obviously likes to eat too. Even more interesting. Maybe I can put some pounds on her too. 

Wow. I hope you will like the food in this restaurant too, Jake said as they stopped in front of the restaurant. 

It was a well-known place for candle light dinners and of course a good preparation for the show next week. Sara saw it as a business dinner and some kind of test from Jake. She wanted to please him and show him that she was a good PR manager.

The table was not ready and they had a drink at the bar. Both had a Vodka-Martini. Sara was drinking hers very quickly and they decided to order another round. Jake did not want to make her drunk but he thought that she might eat more with a little bit of alcohol. After a few minutes the waitress came and said the table was ready. Sara downed the second half of her drink and they were guided to their place.

If you dont mind I would like to order for us. Jake asked her.

Thats fine for me. Sara replied.

We will have the deluxe menu with wine Jake ordered.

One for both of you I guess the waitress asked.

No we take one for each He answered. 

The waitress looked surprised but nodded and left.

A few minutes later the waitress arrived with four garlic breads and two glass of Prosecco. Sara started with vigor and was eating the second fat dripping even before Jake started with his first one. After her second garlic bread she also finished her Prosecco. 

Please go ahead if you want, Jake said and Sara took the third slice. The waitress noted and re-filled her Prosecco glass.

Starts promising. Jake thought.

After a few minutes the waitress cleared the table and put a huge bowl a Caesar salad in the middle of the table. 

Heres your first course. Enjoy! the waitress said. 

She came again with a bottle of white wine and filled Saras and Jakes glasses. 

Jake started and put a huge load on Saras plate. The thick and creamy sauce tasted very good and Sara asked the waitress to bring some more garlic bread. She had two thirds of the salad together with three more slices of garlic bread. She did not know that this was only the first course out of six.

The second course was mushroom cream soup. Sara ate the last slice of the garlic bread. She started to feel a little light headed because of the alcohol but all the food kept her quite sober for the time being. 

Third course was tagliatelle formaggio. Again served in a big bowl in the middle of the table. And Again Jake put a huge load on Saras plate. After the first one she had a glass of wine and helped herself for another plate full of the fat and very filling noodles. Jake watched in amazement. He did not want to ruin everything but came up with an idea:

I thought about a new show. A bakery-show. This should focus on sweets and cakes and that stuff. I think this would add some interesting opportunities for our clients to promote our new bakers products.

Thats interesting I also had an idea for a new show where we would have test eating to see which products are better: Blextors or others. But I like your idea too. This would really help to promote the bakery line  a weakness so far, Sara said with a full mouth. 

Very good. I will tell Mr. Blextor and I believe he will like the idea! I think we should include Susi too. Jake said and thought to himself: Wow this would mean she would eat non-stop and in every show. She would have no chance not to get fat that way. 

In the meantime the fourth course was served: Thanksgiving turkey  or at least half of it. Sara could not believe her eyes and was stunned by the huge amount of food on the plate. She was already quite full and thought about slowing down. Jake noticed her hesitating and said:

I cannot think of a better PR manager and show moderator than you. You seem to be able to eat forever and never get too full. I am sure you could eat the turkey alone.

Well thanks for the compliment but I start to get full already. However I believe I will still have a piece of the turkey. I dont really know how much it takes to get me full at the moment, Sara replied.

You can test today. I think you need to know when we start our dinner show next week Jake tried to convince her to totally overeat today. 

Lets see. I try what I can do Sara said and started with a big serving of turkey. 

Always when her plate was close to be empty Jake put another piece of turkey on it; together with some mashed potatoes or dumplings. Sara did not really care about it and ate and ate and ate. After half an hour the turkey was gone. So were about 8 dumplings and a huge bowl of mashed potatoes.

Sara again ate more than two third of everything. She looked very large now. Her belly was sticking out and she asked for something to digest. The waiter brought two small glasses of Grappa and she had both of them. 

After that she felt a little better. At the same time the fifth course arrived: Ice cream. About 12 scoops of it in a bowl covered with chocolate sauce and cream. This time it should be more romantic and Jake and Sara were supposed to eat it out of the bowl together. Both started slowly. But after the first few spoons Sara ate quicker than Jake but did not notice. She liked the cold in her tummy which was relaxing her a little bit after the turkey. Jake slowed down even more and Sara ate 8 or 9 of the scoops. After that she said:
Ok I think this is as far as it goes. I am full. I never have been that full before. I have to stop.

Jake looked at her, ordered two more Grappa and said, I think this was the last course. But he knew better. A chocolate cake always had been the last course here. So he added, I like how you eat. You really seem to like it. You handle the food quite well. 

Sara was proud and wanted to be nice. Thank you. I like to eat, yes. And I do not care much if I gain or not because of my contract with Mr. Blextor. In fact I could earn money in getting fat. Isnt that ridiculous? 

Jake: I dont think so. It is a good source of income if you ask me. And a tasty one! he said smiling.

Sara laughed about that but was shocked when the waitress put a whole chocolate cake in the middle of the table. Sara shook her head and said, Oh my god. Chocolate cake. No! Why! I never can resist to chocolate cakes. 

Good to know Jake thought, cut her the first piece and said, Come on  get rich!

Sara only shook her head smiling. She was full. Completely stuffed. But she wanted to know how much more she could eat and started. The pieces disappeared slowly but Sara was finally able to eat three fourths of the cake. It was obvious that she was now really unable to eat more. She had chocolate around her mouth and was really tired. 

Thank you for everything Jake. But I think I have to go home. I never ate more in my whole life. Sorry! Sara said.

No need to excuse. I really enjoyed our evening tonight. Lets go, Jake replied. 

They paid and left the restaurant. Sara had to go slowly. Her belly felt very heavy and looked well rounded like 7 months pregnant. Jake brought her home and as he left he thought about the calories Sara consumed today. It had to be more than 10.000 or even 15.000 calories. He was amazed and was smiling to himself thinking of the nice weeks to come. 

On Monday the new dinner show started with Sara and Jake taking the roles of the romantic couple. Sara ate far too much every day. During the day Susi made sure to give a major part of the food to Sara and in the evening Jake tried the same. Sara did not mind. She liked eating and was starting to get used to overeat every day. At the end of the week she had no troubles anymore to eat everything which was put in front of her during the 3 shows.

On Friday Jake told her that he had spoken to Mr. Blextor and that he absolutely liked their ideas about two more shows. Therefore it was agreed that from Monday next week on there will be a new show after the morning show which was focusing on test eating and comparison of products and an afternoon show which should promote bakery products and sweets. All new shows should be moderated by Susi and Sara. And to convince Susi she got a similar contract as Sara which said 500 per gained pound. 

Sara was promoted to be a moderator and to be the Head of PR. Which simply meant she could focus more on the shows and the PR work would be done be a few other people. 

Susi and Sara celebrated their new shows on the weekend with a few pizzas, wine, tiramisu and grappa at Chinos. This time they finished five pizzas, two bottles of Brunello and 4 servings of tiramisu together. Sara had more than Susi as usual but Susi tried to catch up with the amount of food. 

On Monday the girls new routine started. Four shows for Susi and five for Sara. All about eating.


----------



## karl (Dec 7, 2010)

I am not a native speaker and therefore I would like to excuse for my bad english and writing. 

I hope it is still ok and you like the stories. 

more to come...


----------



## strataadvance (Dec 8, 2010)

This story is fabulous-AND it is very easy to read! Don't worry about your writing one single bit. It is fine. Just get another chapter up as soon as possible.


----------



## karl (Dec 8, 2010)

Suddenly on Monday morning before the show Claire was back and wanted to be part of the show again. Sara and especially Susi were very surprised and both did not want to change anything as they became friends in the meantime. Claire talked to Jake and asked for a new job in the team. The only thing he could offer was a position as show coordinator and organizer. In fact it was more or less a kind of a waitress. She should organize the shows in terms of menu, food and drinks, make sure that there is enough of it and serve it to the people which means Sara, Susi and Jake. Claire was not happy with the position but she had no chance and accepted. She was very angry and decided to teach the girls a lesson. Claire was responsible for food and drinks and even more important the amount of it. She will see that those girls will eat like never before. After a few months they will be too fat and would have to be replaced. 

Morning show was good as usual and Saras and Susis day started with ham and eggs and two pastries each served with a café latte. 

After the morning show it was time for the start of the new show called Blex the rest. Today different types of donuts have to be tested. In total there were 8 donuts from other companies and 2 from Blextor. Claire did get three boxes of donuts and decided to cut them into pieces and put it on the plates of the girls. As it was a blind test eating the girls would not notice that it was in total 15 donuts they were eating and not 10. 

Both girls were seated next to each other. In front of them there were ten plates with the different donuts and a list were the girls should make their notes. Before the food was served their eyes had been bandaged. After everything was ready the first donut was served. Both girls started putting piece after piece into their mouths. Soon they finished and made some notes. Immediately the second one was served. This continued until the fifth donut was served and Susi asked for something to drink. Claire made a large chocolate milk shake and made sure it contained lots of cream. She made one for Sara too although she did not ask for it. Both girls emptied half of the milkshake and started as the 6th donut was served. During the 8th donut or better in total the 12th Susi was full and slowed down. As Sara asked for the 7th Susi thought about her contract and started with new energy. Finally after another 20 minutes both girls finished their donuts. Susi looked full but Sara had no problems as she was much more used to big portions than Susi. Claire calculated the calories: 15 donuts. 250 calories each sums up to 3.750 plus about 1.000 for the milkshake brings it to nearly 5.000 calories during this show only. The result of the food testing was not really important but not very surprisingly of course Blextors products always were within the top five. 

Not bad, Claire thought, we will see how long it takes until they get fat. 
After this test eating show the girls had 30 minutes off until the lunch show started. Both went to their offices and relaxed a bit. 

Lunch show consisted of garlic soup, spaghetti Bolognese and tiramisu. Usually no big deal but today the girls had a big amount of food already. Claire was the waiter and did not want to overdo it on the first day and only made the spaghetti a little larger and left the rest untouched. Both girls washed the food down with large Xoke and felt very full after the show. Claire smiled as she knew what they would have to consume during the next show.

Again the girls had 30 minutes to relax until the next show. Susi fell asleep at her table while Sara answered some emails and tried to work a little. 

Then it was time for the second new show for today called Blextors Bakers. The shows idea was to cook something which should be eaten afterwards. If the finished product needed some rest and could not be eaten immediately after, the team made sure there was something similar prepared in advance. But in any way the girls had to eat what they were baking. Today that means black forest cake. Not a piece of it  the whole thing! And Claire was the one to make this sure. 

The girls started with lots of giggling and actually liked baking together. They followed the recipe and Claire supported them. After about one hour the baking was done and the girls took a seat. Claire served them a big black forest cake which had been baked the day before. It looked huge and Claire cut a piece for each girl. She topped it with whipped cream. The first piece was again no problem as the girls grew quite an appetite during their baking. Claire cut the second piece and put it in front of the girls; leaving about 30% of the cake or two more big pieces. After the second one Susi really had problems going for the last slice. Claire tried to encourage her and put the last slice on her plate. Sara too was clearly stuffed and looked big. However she managed to eat the third slice and also encouraged Susi.

Come on little girl. You have to train harder. You need to catch up. Sara said.

I bet you are heavier than I am already Susi replied with cake in her mouth.

Possible. But I dont care. Every pound gained equals money Sara said and took Susis fork.

She started feeding the other girl. Claire was amused and liked to hear that Sara did not care about too much to eat. 

Claire thought: we will see when this changes. 

Again Claire tried to estimate how many calories this cake meant for every girl and she came to about 2.000. 

And another one.  and another come on. You can do it Sara said to Susi.

Helpless Susi always opened her mouth and finally she managed to eat the last bite. 

Good girl Sara and Claire said simultaneously. 

Uff. Thats hard work. Susi gasped. 

You will get used to it. I promise. Claire said smiling. Looked like her plan was easier than expected. 

Susi went home after that and fell asleep immediately. 

It was 5.00 pm now and the dinner show started and 6.00 pm. So Sara decided to go to Jakes office and have a little chat with him. 
Jake was in his office and was delighted to see Sara. Despite she was wearing her new wardrobe it was obvious that she had eaten quite a lot already and so he said:

Hi Sara. How are you? You look great 

Hi Jake. Well thanks. I feel a little stuffed to be honest. I had quite a bit to eat already. Sara said touching her belly.

You remember our last dinner? I believe you can handle a lot. And it could not be that much  our dinner show is still coming he wanted to know how much she had till now.

Yes I know. I hope I can eat a bit. Well I have no chance anyway. I have to eat it. But since these two new shows started today I did not do much but eat the whole day. Ham and eggs, pastries, 10 donuts, spaghetti Bolognese, Tiramisu, half of a black forest cake. Not speaking of the drinks. Sara explained. 

Wow. She will not be able to eat as much as last time today. I am sure. Jake thought.

Not bad. But considering your contract its what you get paid for. Jake said.

Yes you are right. I get paid for eating. Funny enough she said.

They chatted a little bit and went to their dinner at 6.00pm.
Claire awaited them with an aperitif (Prosecco) and they sat down. 
Sara and Jake talked the whole evening and Sara did not notice that both Claire and Jake made sure she was eating the major part. She felt comfortable with Jake and liked talking to him. She ate everything that was put in front of her. At the end she was so stuffed she could not move. She had to sit there for another hour and talk to Jake. Jake did not mind as he also liked her company. 

Claire went home after the dinner was over. She had a big smile on her face. For herself only she added everything together Sara ate today. She wanted to know the amount of calories Sara consumed today. Around 500 for breakfast, 5.000 for test eating, 1.200 for lunch, 2.000 for baking and for todays dinner (onion soup, carpaccio, parmesan risotto, sea bass, crème brûlée and ice cream) another 2.000 minimum. Sums up to nearly 11.000 calories. Wow, Claire thought, this will not go long without significant changes in her body.

Around 11.00pm Susi woke up. Still full but very thirsty. Considering how easy it was for Sara to eat everything today she wanted expand her stomach a little bit. This should enable her to eat more and more. She went to the fridge and found a six pack of beer. Perfect she thought. The bubbles will expand my stomach perfectly. She downed two bottles straight in the kitchen. As she was through her third one she slowed down and thought about having a little snack. She opened a bag of chips and finished it during her 5th beer. The beer started to had its effect on her but also increased her appetite. She decided to put a pizza in the microwave. When the pizza was ready she run out of beer. She felt quite bloated already but knew that there was more to go as the pizza was still ahead. She took out a two liter Xoke and started drinking it. The pizza was ready after a few minutes and she started to eat it. After two thirds she felt totally stuffed again. But this was exactly what she intended, wasnt it? Therefore she kept on and half an hour later after finishing the Xoke and the pizza she fell asleep on her kitchen table. 

The week passed quickly and Sara was stuffed to her absolute maximum every day. Susi having a little less to eat kept her routine for the whole week to eat at home in the evening or around midnight.


----------



## karl (Dec 15, 2010)

Over the weekend Sara was sleeping, watching TV, relaxing and of course eating. She started with a big 5 egg and bacon breakfast which was followed by 5 donuts. She thought she might skip lunch and have dinner only. But two hours after breakfast she felt hungry and put a pizza in the microwave. 

Another 2 hours after the pizza she felt hungry again and decided to drive to McDonalds. There she had two Big Mags, two large fries and two large cokes. When she was driving home she thought about tomorrow (Sunday) and that she needed something to eat. She stopped at a shop and bought lots of food; mainly ready meals and fattening things like donuts, chips, cakes, pizzas, hamburgers, ice cream, noodles, etc. As she was loading the stuff into her car she thought this would last for a week if not longer. In the evening she felt hungry again. She did not really care as she was already used to large amounts of food spread over the day. She chose noodles  a ready meal for 2 people. After the first one she was still hungry and put another one in the microwave. In the meantime she was snacking on chips. 

After the second noodle snack she felt like something sweet and took out a 2 liter box of vanilla ice cream and watched TV. Without really noticing she ate the whole box and felt full. Not stuffed. Just full. 

Sunday went by similarly with the exemption of not going to McDonalds. Instead she made her own quarter pounders. Two of them  with French fries of course. On Sunday evening she opened the fridge and the only thing which was left was a big chocolate cake. When she bought it she thought of inviting Susi and sharing it with her but now after two quarter pounders, 2 pizzas (dinner) and just a few snacks she wanted to have it herself. The cake slowly disappeared as she was watching TV. After about an hour she was full  but not as stuffed as usually during the week. She could not believe she ate everything she just had bought yesterday. 

Susi spent her weekend also home alone. She stuffed herself even more than Sara as she wanted to build up her capacity. And she had beer - lots of beer during the whole day. She did not want to get drunk but bloat her stomach to expand it further. During lunch, which consisted of a 2 pizzas from the delivery service she finished her first six pack. Around 5.00 pm after her third pack of chips and several donuts she finished her second six pack. She clearly felt the alcohol now and was a little tipsy. She decided to have something different and made herself a big pitcher of milkshake. She added the two bars of chocolate, 5 scoops of vanilla ice cream, a can of whipped cream and 1,5 liter whole milk. As she liked drinking she added a cup of Baileys, light alcoholic liquor. She blended it, tried it and was amazed. It tasted so great that she drank full glass at a gulp. She wanted something to eat next to the creamy shake. She remembered she had a few muffins left and started nibbling on them. 1 hour and 5 muffins later the big pitcher was empty. She was full but wanted to stuff herself even more. She went back to the kitchen and made the same mixture again. This time she had only free muffins and it took longer to finish it. But she did it. Fully stuffed she fell asleep in front of her TV. As she woke up the next morning she looked still bloated but she wanted to eat again. She started with a 5 egg breakfast, two beers and a few pastries. At lunch she ordered two daily menus with spring roll and dessert. She run out of beer after her 12th at around 6.00 pm. So she started with Susis Special as she called her new milkshake creation. When she went to bed that night she had consumed 6 liters of milk, one bottle of Baileys, 4 cans of whipped cream, one liter of vanilla ice cream and 8 bars of chocolate just with her milkshakes in two days. 

The working week contained lots of food, different tasting shows with e.g. French fries, tacos or pizzas and baking shows where the girls shared a tray of muffins or pastries. Claire made sure all portions were as big as possible and both girls ate everything. In the evening Sara had her dinners with Jake and both enjoyed spending their time together. Every evening Jake looked forward to see an already stuffed girl stuffing herself even more. He could literally see how she got larger. Susi on the other side kept her routine of stuffing herself at home and having a few beers and Susis Specials every day. 

At the weekend Sara and Susi agreed that they spend Saturday together. As both girls now needed quite large amounts of food they went shopping first. Susi bought a few six packs and two bottles of Baileys as she wanted to introduce Susi to her Special. The girls bought enough food to feed a small family for a week. As soon as they arrived home they started with breakfast.
5 eggs for each, two pastries and of course a beer. Sara first looked kind of surprised but decided to have one too  it was Saturday at least. During breakfast Susi finished her first beer and got herself and Sara a second one. Sara had not finished her first one but did not want to quit and chugged it down. After breakfast the girls watched TV, chatted and had one more beers. Sara felt hungry again and the girls decided to have pizza. Each girl had one first. After it and their 4th beer they wanted more and put another two pizzas in the microwave. As Sara started with her 5th beer she felt slightly tipsy as she was not used to the alcohol. Susi had no effects at all and drank her beer like a pro. 

As the girls waited for the pizza Sara had a closer look on Susi and was surprised. She had put on weight. Her butt seemed larger. Her belly produced a roll when she was sitting and her boobs looked larger. The weight gain was also visible in her face which looked rounder. Sara estimated the gain at around 15 pounds or so. 

Sara was smiling and thought:_ Funny, I am not the only one who gained. Maybe she had not even noticed. I wonder how much more she could gain. I want to know how much she can eat. Today I will test her to find out. _

Sara was not the only one thinking the other girl gained weight. Susi was sure Sara had gained another 20 pounds or so  and today she wanted to totally stuff this little girl to her maximum. She had trained hard the last two weeks and today she wanted to test Sara again. 

After the second pizza Susi started saying she was stuffed even though she had some space left but this was the beginning of Saras test. Sara not full at all also wanted to test the other girl and proposed to share a fifth pizza. 

I dont know. I think I cannot eat more. But maybe I will have a piece if you eat the rest Susi offered. 

I am not full at all. I will make an offer for her, Sara thought: Ok lets have a deal. I eat two for every piece you eat.

That was easy Susi thought and nodded. She went to the kitchen, put a pizza in the microwave and brought two more beer with her. Surprised to get another beer Sara said:

Are we going to get drunk today? You keep the beer coming.

I just think it fits to pizza and its Friday anyway Susi replied. 

You are right. But maybe its a little early. 

Its only a few small beers. Dont worry. Susi said.

Soon the pizza was ready and Susi cut it into 8 pieces. The girls started eating again. Susi had one, Sara two. This was no problem for both girls. Then Susi took her second piece. To safe some time Sara put one slice on top of the other and created a pizza sandwich. The beer bubbles expanded Saras stomach and she looked bloated. There were only two pieces left and Susi put one on hers and one on Saras plate. Sara smiled and said:

Hey thats not the deal she was joking but Susi took it seriously and replied:
Ok then you have more of the dessert later

Wow we have dessert too? Sara asked.

Certainly. I was thinking of Chocolate cake and a special milkshake. Susi tried to promote her special drink.

Sounds perfect. And I think I am the winner out of our deal but I dont mind Sara said smiling.

We will see, Susi thought.

After finishing the pizza Susi went to the kitchen to prepare her special. Before she started she put the chocolate cake in front of Sara and said:
Help yourself. I will be right back with a milkshake.

Sara looked at the big cake and immediately cut herself a piece. Susi returned to the kitchen smiling. Incredible how much she is eating, Susi thought. She did not think about her huge amounts of food which also where much above her usual average. 

Susi prepared her biggest Special ever. 2 liters of milk, 8 scoops of vanilla ice cream, 4 bars of chocolate, 2 cans of whipped cream and 2 cups of baileys. She brought the big pitcher to the table and put the bottle of Baileys next to it.

This is my special. Try it and let me know what you think. Susi said. 

Sara looked at the big pitcher and Baileys, poured herself a big glass of the milkshake and put some more Baileys into it. Sara obviously misinterpreted the bottle next to the milkshake. She did not know that Susi had put 2 cups of Baileys into the milkshake already. 

Susi did not say a word but thought: _this might get interesting today._

Sara took a long sip of the creamy mixture. Suddenly she had a surprised look in her eyes while drinking and gulped down the whole glass. 

Thats incredible Susi. The best milkshake Ive ever had. Sara said and prepared herself a second glass which was again topped with Baileys. 

In the meantime Susi cut herself and Sara a slice of cake and started eating. She poured herself a glass of her Special but did not add more Baileys to it. Sara did not notice and was in the middle of her second glass as she saw the cake. Without any comment she started with her second slice. 

This went on until the cake, the milkshake and the Baileys were gone. Sara had more than the half of everything the consumed. The combination was a pure calorie bomb. It nearly was like chugging whipped cream only. Sara had 4 large glasses of this thick and creamy mixture  all of them spiced up with Baileys. Susi had 3 glasses without additional Baileys but felt stuffed. Sara too was really stuffed now. And all the beer and Baileys made her a little drunk. 

Susi saw that Sara was stuffed and drunk. She proposed going over to the couch and watch a movie. 

Great idea. What about more of the milkshake *hic*? Sara said with a little hiccup. 

Susi could not believe her ears and thought: _girl, if you would know how many calories there are in just one glass you would most probably not want more._

I can make more for you if you want. 

Yesss thatd be very nis. I really like it. Susi said slightly slurring. She got up and moved slowly to the couch. 

Susi went back to the kitchen and prepared one more pitcher of her special with the same ingredients as before. Even though she was completely stuffed she wanted to go even further and put a few donuts (18 to be exact) on a plate and went back to Sara. The other girl leaned back on the couch and rubbed her swollen belly. As she saw the donuts she thought Susi must be joking. She took the pitcher and poured herself a large glass and said to Susi:

Hey you forgot the Baileys!

But there is already Baileys she wanted to say that there is already two cups of Baileys in the shake but decided not to do so. 

No Problem, give me a sec she said hurrying to the kitchen. She gave the bottle to Sara who immediately poured a few sips of the creamy liquor into her glass. 

You must be shokin with the donus Sara said.

Well I thought maybe you would like to have a few during the movie

Puh Im pretty full I guess Sara rubbed her belly.

Yes me too. You are used to large amounts of food but I am not. There are just a few donuts. I am sure you could eat two for every one I eat. And of course they go perfectly with the shake. Susi tried to encourage Sara.

Thats true. Well lets see. I will have a few if you want to play that game again in her slightly drunken state Sara was not really aware of how much more food that meant for her. 

Ok deal. Here we go Susi said and handed Sara her first two donuts. 

There were 18 donuts in total. With the 2 for 1 deal this meant 6 for Susi and 12 for Sara. During the movie Sara nibbled on her donuts and sipped her milkshake. It was an automated move to reach for the donut and the glass every few minutes. As soon as Sara finished her donuts Susi put two more in front of her and of course always refilled the glass and added a little Baileys. After six donuts and two glasses Sara wanted to stop. She was now really too full. The thick creamy milkshake was a food for itself and filled her up nicely. Susi wanted her to have the rest and fulfilled her part of the deal. She ate her remaining three donuts quickly and put 2 donuts on Saras plate for each donut she finished. After a while Sara was confronted with 6 more donuts. She had 3 glasses of the milkshake with the donuts already and was visibly drunk now. The pitcher was nearly half empty and there was only a little left in the Baileys. Susi decided to simply pour the remaining Baileys into the pitcher. After that she refilled Saras glass once again.

Here you are Susi said as she gave Sara her 4th glass.

Thansh but I am shtuffed. Cannot eat more Susi slurred.

Oh come on. Thats our deal. I already ate my share. Now its your turn. 

I cannot move anymore. The table ish too far away.

No problem Sara said and placed the plate on Saras belly. 

Thatsh better but I am shtill too full 

Let me help you little girl Susi took the first donut and forced Sara to take a bite. After each bite Susi gave her the glass with milkshake and Sara took a few sips. 

Sara was too used to eat if she had to eat and within her drunken state she was simply too weak to complain. She opened her mouth willingly and ate and drank everything which Susi gave her. After 10 donuts and 5 glasses she was really too full to move. There were two donuts and about 2 glasses left. 

Sara looked like 7 months pregnant and was drunk. All the food kept her in a drunken state only and prevented her from getting totally wasted. However Susi believed that after two more glasses Sara would fall asleep immediately.

Come on you can do it Susi stuffed the next donut into Saras face. Sara did not complain. She was stuffed like a thanksgiving turkey but she did not complain. Susi enjoyed this process and liked to stuff the other girl far beyond her capacity. 

You are a shush a mean girlsh. I promish thish will come backsh to you she said before Susi placed the glass to Saras lips. This time she had to drink nearly the full glass as there was one more left in the pitcher. Susi did not reply on Saras fist complain and simply forced her to eat the last donut.

After the last donut was gone Susi gave Sara her last glass of the milkshake. Sara looked very exhausted and Susi was afraid she might vomit. As she finished half of the glass it was obvious that this was her absolute limit. She had finally reached it. She could not handle more. Susi forced the last drops of the milkshake into Sara who only said:

Finish. Shats all. Shleep. 

And after she had drunken the last glass of milkshake she closed her eyes and fell asleep. Susi watched the completely stuffed girl closely: her t-shirt slipped up and exposed her swollen belly. It looked like Sara had consumed a basket ball or something like that. She was a little dirty around her mouth and it was very obvious that she had never eaten more before. Only the last pitcher and donuts contained about 12.000 calories, not speaking about the pizzas, the cake, the first pitcher and the beers. 

_Wow. What a day. She really can eat._ Susi thought. She was not tired and decided to watch another movie. Within this movie she too fell asleep.


----------



## carlox (Jan 5, 2011)

a very good story :bow:

Are you goint to continue?


----------



## karl (Jan 12, 2011)

In the morning Susi woke up first and looked at Sara. She had not moved much, was still dirty around her mouth and looked stuffed. 

Susi started to prepare breakfast although she was not sure if Sara would it a single bite of it. She made a few eggs with bacon and put a plate of muffins into the oven. At least the girls needed something in the afternoon.

She opened a beer as she was waiting for the eggs. Due to the nice smell Sara woke up and turned to the kitchen. She tried to get up but needed two attempts before she was successful. She headed to the kitchen. She did not feel hungry and had a little hangover. Susi offered her a beer but she refused and said: 

No alcohol for me today. Yesterday was enough. I cannot believe how much you fed me. 

Well at least you know your limits now, Susi said smiling and added, Go and have a beer  it will help you to get rid of your hangover. 

I dont know. I dont wanna get drunk again. Yesterday was bad 

Ok. As I want to show some sympathy I have 2 for every one you have today. Deal? Susi offered.

Sara thought about it and a plan started to form in her head. She could do the same to Susi as she did to her yesterday. 

Deal. But that goes for everything we have today! Susi replied.

Sara took 3 beers out of the fridge; One for her and two for Susi. Soon the eggs were ready and both girls dig in. In the middle of her breakfast Sara ran out of beer and again took 3 of them out of the fridge and placed two in front of Susi. Both girls ate 5 eggs with bacon and cheese. After Sara finished she went to the kitchen to prepare the same again for Susi. As Sara returned with Susis second breakfast the other girl looked surprised but did not argue, finished her fourth beer and started with her second breakfast. 

Susi made good progress and finished her 5th beer together with her second portion of eggs. Susi sat in her chair and rubbed her tummy. She looked happy. Sara took the empty plates and went to the kitchen. She took the remaining box of donuts (a dozen) and prepared a pitcher of milkshake. As she did not know Susis recipe for Susis Special she did it according to her taste: two liters of milk, two cans of whipped cream, 2 bars of chocolate, 4 scoops of chocolate ice-cream, 4 scoops of vanilla ice-cream and lots of chocolate syrup on top. She went back to Susi and placed everything on the table. Susis share was eight donuts and to large glasses of milkshake. 

This will be tougher than I expected, Susi thought, but I will show her that I am not giving up!

Both girls sat there in silence and consumed their donuts and milkshake. Susis tactic was clear  she tried to eat as quickly as Sara even if she had to eat and drink double. Both girls finished at the same time. Sara was surprised but as she had a closer look on Susi it was obvious that the other girl had to be rather full if not stuffed! Susis belly stuck out a few inches. Her boobs seemed enormous. She clearly looked chubby but very feminine and kind of sexy. 

The time till lunch was bridged by watching TV, chatting and drinking the rest of the milkshake  two glasses for Susi and one for Sara. 

For lunch the girls decided to make themselves some hamburgers and French fries. As Sara was cooking and felt rather hungry she estimated three hamburgers for herself and double of that for Susi. As they had bought all the ingredients for 10 hamburgers Sara made all 10. 

Soon the food was ready and the girls sat down to eat. Susi was stunned by the huge amount of food she had to consume but did not argue again. The hamburgers were accompanied by beer. After Sara had eaten 2 hamburgers Susi started with her 4th beer and 5th hamburger but slowed down. Sara easily finished her 3rd one and got herself and Susi more beer. Susis belly grew larger and larger and she had to unbutton her pants. Susis 6th hamburger was hard work for her but she finally managed to eat it. She leaned back and rubbed her tummy and said, Wow this two for one stuff really is tough 

Well you wanted it like that! Sara said. Sara smiled and looked at Susi who just ate six hamburgers and French fries for a small family together with a six pack of beer. Sara wondered why Susi had no effects on the alcohol. 

Susi decided to go a step further and said, After that hearty lunch we should have a drink to digest. What about some German schnapps? 

Why not. Was the reply and Sara brought the bottle with 3 glasses. One for her and two for Susi. The girls had three rounds of the strong liquor and Susi was slightly drunk after six glasses. 

Lets have dessert. I will be right back, Sara said and rushed into the kitchen.

She returned with a pitcher full of milkshake and about 15 muffins which Susi baked before. Sara filled the milkshake in three glasses and put two muffins on Susis plate. 

You must be joking. I am full, Susi complained. 

Full maybe but not stuffed! Sara said with a grin and proposed to spice up Susis drink with the schnapps. Susi thought that would be a weird combination but maybe it would help her to get the food down easier. Sara added about the same amount of liquor to Susis glasses which she had with Baileys the day before. The only thing was that the German schnapps contained about twice as much alcohol as Baileys. 

Susi ate the first three muffins and drank two glasses of milkshake. Each glass contained about 2 shots of schnapps. Susi did not even notice that Sara had no milkshake and was only slowly nibbling on her first muffin. As soon as Susi finished Sara put more muffins on her plate and refilled the glasses which were again refined by schnapps. 

Three muffins and one glass later Susi wanted to stop. Sara did not listen to Susis complains and started feeding her another muffin. A few bites of muffin and then some milkshake. As Susi finished her fourth glass of milkshake she had consumed about 14 shots of schnapps.

She was drunk now but there were 6 muffins and about 4 glasses milkshake left. Sara did not want to get Susi too drunk so she did not add any liquor to the next two glasses. 

Pleash shtop. I am shtuffed, Susi said.

But Saras answer was another muffin for Susi. Drunk as she was Susi opened her mouth and Sara fed her again and again. 

After quite some time Susi managed to eat everything. She looked miserable. Her belly looked inflated and her big boobs rested on it. The only thing she said was, Schnappsh.

Sara gave her the bottle and Susi opened it. She took a long sip right out of the bottle. Looked confused and took another long sip. She thought that this might ease her belly pain. In some way the schnapps did that because Susi collapsed on the table afterwards and fell asleep. 

Sara smiled but was tired too. Feeding Susi was hard work. However she felt slightly hungry again and decided to have a pack of chips and Coke. As the girls did not buy small packs the chips were family size and two liters of Coke. Sara was watching TV, ate and drank everything and slowly drifted into sleep.


----------



## wannabeafatguy (Mar 5, 2011)

Excellent!!! more please!!


----------



## karl (Mar 25, 2011)

After this weekend the daily shows where no problem anymore. Both girls where used to big amounts of food now. Claire made sure they both had plenty to eat. And the girls ate and ate. In the evening Sara was eating more than Jake every day and Susi stuffed herself at home. Every day both girls were stuffed to their maximum. This stuffing of course initiated a vicious circle. The more the girls ate the more their stomach was capable of handling and the more they could eat the next day. 

One day Claire took a closer look on the girls and noticed significant changes.
Saras clothes were near bursting. Her body had a layer of fat all over and the tight clothes showed it everywhere. Her boobs looked bigger and her bra seemed to have problem holding them. Her blouse stretched dangerously and Claire was afraid that the buttons might no longer hold Sara growing bust. 
When she was sitting her belly produced nice rolls which were clearly visible as her too small blouse showed everything. Her skirt was very tight and her belly fat was slipping slightly over the waistband. She had nice lovehandles and her bra was cutting into her new flesh on her back. Claire hoped that Sara would not bow down otherwise her skirt surely would rip apart. Claire estimated that Sara must have gained another 20 pounds easily. That put her to 160 pounds at 5.4 ft. 

_Thats officially overweight_, Claire thought. 

Susi looked chubby too. Her breast looked enormous. And her bra clearly had difficulties with it. Her breast overflowed the bra. She was wearing a grey shirt which must have been tight already a few pounds ago. Susi wore black trousers which she filled out nicely. Her butt also had grown and looked very curvaceous. Lovehandles and a few belly rolls completed Susis appearance.

_Wow. That must also be a 20 pounds gain_, Claire thought. She estimated Susi to now weigh about 155 pounds. 

That means both girls gained about 20 pounds in a little bit more than two weeks. If they keep growing like that nobody could say where they would end up in 4 months. 

During the dinner-shows Jake and Sara were getting closer and closer. They chatted a lot but also had good and private talks. Jake noticed the changes of Saras body too and liked it very much. He always liked bigger girls and Sara was now doing everything to get bigger every day. He also noticed that Susi was gaining and he wanted to go out with both girls on Saturday. Sara immediately accepted and Susi did not need a lot of further encouragement to say yes too. 

Both girls dressed up nicely and met Jake at a restaurant called Lucys. It was a famous restaurant which he usually visited with a bigger group of people for business dinners. The waiter guided them to a private lodge with a big table. They were seated and ready to order. At that moment Jake said:

Lucys Special as always please and a bottle of prosecco for the girls 

The waiter looked surprised but nodded and left. A few minutes later he came back with the bottle and some garlic bread with butter. As soon as the waiter put the bread on the table both girls grabbed a slice and started eating. Jake smiled and watched. 

After a few minutes a tray with several dips and souces and lots of chips and crisps was brought in and the girls started with vigor. Jake only took a little bit but he made sure the girls glasses were never empty. Shortly before the girls finished another tray was brought in with all sorts of appetizers. The girls kept on eating as they were used to it and there was not much talking.

As they run out of prosecco Jake ordered another bottle. After this tray a big bowl of zucchini cream soup was placed on the table. Both girls had two servings. The soup was followed by a little break and a few glasses of prosecco. They finished the second bottle and Jake ordered a bottle of French red wine. He shared the wine with the girls but only had a small glass as he had to drive. 

After that the main dish arrived: two trays with small burgers, schnitzel, spaghetti with four kinds of cheese and steaks. In addition to that several smaller plates with French fries, potatoes, rice and vegetables were delivered. It was a feast for 4 to 6 people easily but the girls made sure there was nothing going waste. Jake had a smaller share himself but the main was of course eaten by Sara and Susi. The two young ladies were also drinking heavily and Jake ordered another bottle of the French wine. Both girls now felt the alcohol, giggled more often but did not mind. It took a little longer to finish everything and it was now visible that both girls were stuffed already. 

Sara wore a nice red dress which was bought a few weeks ago and did not fit anymore. But she had nothing else and this was the best she had. It was stretched completely. Her bust was looking very attractive in this too small dress. Her stuffed belly was clearly visible and her butt looked very sexy. 
She was a quite impressive sight and a well rounded beautiful young lady. 

Susi wore a small black dress which was too small too. Her boobs looked like they wanted to jump out of her dress and overflowed it slightly. Her belly looked now very round and the boobs seemed to rest on it. 

Jake animated the girls to drink their wine quicker and pledged out several toasts. He always took a small sip only but the girls drank much quicker. The girls finished the second bottle and were drunk now. After a while another plate was brought in with different kinds of seafood and fish. Both girls looked at each other smiled and started eating again. Jake ordered a bottle of white wine and ate only few shrimps. The waiter filled their glasses and the girls took a gulp of the wine. It was their fifth bottle now and both were drunk. Jake wanted to know if they had a kind of an eating competition before and said:

Do you know which one of you could handle more food?

Sara replied with a full mouth: No, we donft kno. Susi only shook her head. 

The plate was getting emptier and the girls slowed down. 
I am full Susi said and wanted to quit.

Ah come on. I am also full but I eat more if you eat more. 

Puh shats a lot of food shonight Susi slurred a little bit.

Jake did not wait for an answer and filled the rest of the tray on Saras and Susis plates. They did not complain and continued stuffing themselves. By the time they finished the waiter poured the remaining white wine into their glasses. The girls leaned back and rubbed their tummies.

I neesh shnapsh Susi said.

Jake ordered a grappa. The waiter brought a bottle which was more than half full, filled two glasses and wanted to leave. Jake wanted him to leave the bottle here. The waiter nodded and put the bottle next to Jake. The girls chugged their drinks and Jake refilled their glasses. They downed their glasses again and Susi said:

shats mush better.

Jake refilled the glasses again and the girls drank it. This went on till both girls had 4 glasses of grappa and were clearly drunk. Then the waiter entered again with a plate of tiramisu. Jake cut two big slices for the girls and put the plate in front of them. Too drunk to care both started eating. Jake refilled the glasses and the girls drank as soon as they finished the slice. Then Jake cut another piece and they kept eating tiramisu. Both girls had 4 slices of tiramisu and 4 more glasses of grappa. 

Suddenly Sara said: I shink I will gets fat if I eash like sat more offen. more to herself then to Susi but the other girl replied: I know I will gesh fash. And I don care.

Men don liksh fatsh girlsh Sara commented. 

At that moment the waiter came in with a big bowl of ice-cream topped with cream and chocolate sauce.

Well that is not exactly true. There are lots of men who prefer fuller women. Jake threw in while he put a huge load of ice-cream on the girls plates. 

Both girls looked surprised and it took some time till Susi said: 
In thatsh case letsh shart with ish-cream

Sara only shrugged and followed Susi in eating the ice-cream. The girls finished the first plate, had a grappa and accepted Jakes refilled second ice-cream plate. 

After the bowl of ice-cream was empty the girls were full to the brim and drunk, the bottle of grappa empty and Jake happy. He never thought that the girls would be able to eat a feast for 6 people all alone. He paid the bill and brought the girls to the car. In their drunken state he had Susi on the left side and Sara on his right. He could feel their soft flesh and fat through their dresses. He did not dare touch them anywhere else but around their hips. But the girls staggered and from time to time he had to grasp more firmly to hold them both. He brought the girls home and was satisfied with this nice evening. 

The next week contained stuffing themselves and Claire was amused how much they were eating now. The week went by quickly and it was time for the second weigh-in on Saturday. 

The two girls went to a separate room and undressed to their underwear. Susi was quicker and Sara watched her closely. 

_Wow. She really put on weight. That huge boobs are too much for her bra. And the bra is cutting deep into her flesh. Her tits are resting on her belly. Look at that rolls when she bends down. Unbelievable how chubby she is. The panty is too small too. She has large lovehandles. Her face is looking rounder too. _

Soon both girls were standing there in their underwear and Susi looked at Sara and thought:
_I cant believe this girl was slim a few weeks ago. Now she is chubby. Maybe more than chubby. Her boobs look bigger and her butt too. But most noticeable is her belly. It sticks out as far as her breasts. When she sits down her belly flows over her waistband and forms two big rolls of fat. I can believe how fat she got in this short time. How fat will she get if she eats like that for 4 more months?_

Susi stepped on the scale first and was shocked. It read 161 pounds. A gain of 26 pounds in just one month. Sara noted Susis weight and stepped on the scale. Susi chuckled when she read 168 pounds. A gain of 28 pounds. 

Officially overweight. Sara did not think of it but Susi noticed that Sara was now the heavier one of the two. 

What both girls did not think of at the moment was the money they receive for their gains. 28.000 for Sara and 13.000 for Susi. A lot of money for just one month for both girls. 

They dressed again and went outside. They announced their weight to Jake and he was asking twice if this really was correct. After his second question Sara hold her belly in her arms and said: How can this belly lie?

Jake smiled, said nothing and thought: _Where will this end up? I cant wait to see!_


----------



## wannabeafatguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome story!!!!


----------

